# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Las grandes mentiras del segundo gobierno de Alan García... ¡APRA NUNCA MÁS!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Escribo este tema a pocos días de la culminación del segundo gobierno de Alan García, el político peruano más ególatra y mentiroso que haya engendrado nuestro país -desde 1978 según mi punto de vista-. 
No voy a escribir en detalle sobre este líder político, porque para mí no es ni un líder, ni una persona que merezca muchas líneas en este foro, por lo que procedo a recordar algunas de las promesas de campaña que "utilizó" para llegar al poder, solucionar el estigma económico que tenía por su primer nefasto gobierno, y por su puesto, dejar la alfombra lista para su regreso en el 2016. 
Para aquellas personas que olvidaron sus principales promesas de campaña electoral fueron "NO al TLC con EE.UU" y la gran promesa de una "Sierra Exportadora". 
No sé si todos coincidirán conmigo, pero mi memoria me recuerda que Alan García no hizo más que firmar TLC's con cuanto país se le cruzó durante su gobierno, incluido el  TLC con los EE.UU.  
Por otra parte, si no me equivoco, después de sus segundos 5 años, la sierra y selva del Perú siguen como si hubieran elegido de presidente a un títere... ¿Sierra exportadora?... Otra promesa de campaña que engañó al país y a quienes votaron por él. 
Ahora, su ego está haciendo que se inauguren obras inconlcusas para que su propia imagen de vea beneficiada, ya sabemos todos para qué... ¿o no?.  
Con respecto a la supuesta meta de que el Perú acabó con analfabtización en este segundo gobierno, debo decir que tengo serias dudas sobre ese supuesto logro, y hasta me animaría a que algún medio masivo investigue si este logro es verdaderamente efectivo. 
En fin, quiero dejar claro que conidero que este señor hizo mejor las cosas que en su primera oportunidad, pero considero que sigue siendo la misma persona egocéntrica y mentirosa de toda la vida, y mi intención con este mensaje es dejar constancia de las mentiras que utilizó -y que seguirá utilizando- para sus propios intereses polìticos y personales. 
Personalmente, me siento avergonzado de haber tenido qal Sr.ue soportar a Alan García Pérez como presidente del Perú por segunda vez... 
¡El problema es que nuestro futuro presidente electo no da señales de mejoría al respecto!... :Mad:  
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Gobierno invertirá US$ 15,000 millones en tres grandes objetivos estratégicos Frutos de los que nunca escuchaste? Artículo: García dice que firmó decreto sobre transgénicos por consejo de Brack El Cambio Climático según Alan Leyton: Gremios nunca deben romper diálogo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La última perlita de Alan antes de irse de Palacio... ¡Bien hecho que no pudieron darse el último gustito!... jejeje  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: . Más bien aprovecho y hago una corrección que creo pertinente; a los que iban a cobrar no se les puede llamar "servidores" si no más bien "servideros"; o dicho en lenguaje popular:  "¡¡¡¡¡OTORONGOS!!!!!!"  *Derogan bonificación otorgada a funcionarios públicos un día antes de finalizar gobierno aprista *  Servidores de cinco ministerios iban a cobrar S/. 2,000 no contemplados en presupuesto  *Lima, ago. 09 (ANDINA).* El Poder Ejecutivo derogó hoy un decreto de urgencia que otorgaba una asignación extraordinaria de 2,000 nuevos soles para funcionarios de cinco ministerios, otorgada un día antes de culminar el gobierno anterior, pese a no estar contemplada en la Ley de Presupuesto del Sector Público.
Mediante Decreto de Urgencia N° 046-2011, publicado hoy, el Poder Ejecutivo explicó que el Decreto de Urgencia N° 045-2011 fue publicado en Edición Extraordinaria del Diario Oficial El Peruano del 27 de julio de 2011. 
Dicha ley autorizaba el otorgamiento de una asignación especial extraordinaria a favor de funcionarios y servidores de carrera comprendidos en el régimen laboral del Decreto Legislativo N° 276 de los ministerios de Educación (Minedu), de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur), y de Transportes y Comunicaciones (MTC). 
También de los ministerios de Trabajo y Promoción del Empleo (MTPE) y de Justicia (Minjus), con cargo a presupuestos institucionales de dichas entidades. 
La norma explica que de la verificación de la medida, aprobada por el mencionado Decreto de Urgencia N° 045, se advierte que los recursos públicos que la financiarían no se encontraban programados para dicho destino en los anexos cuantitativos de la Ley de Presupuesto del Sector Público para el Año Fiscal 2011. 
Además advirtió que de ejecutarse el Decreto de Urgencia N° 045 afectaría la programación de gastos, metas y objetivos priorizados para la aprobación de la mencionada ley. 
En ese sentido consideró necesario dictar medidas extraordinarias y urgentes en materia económica y financiera, de interés nacional, que permitan salvaguardar el cumplimiento de los objetivos y las metas institucionales de las entidades del sector público, resultando por tanto necesario revocar el citado decreto de urgencia. 
La ley que deroga el referido decreto de urgencia está suscrita por el mandatario Ollanta Humala y el presidente del Consejo de Ministros, Salomón Lerner Ghitis. 
También lleva la rúbrica de los titulares del Minedu, Patricia Salas; del Mincetur, José Luis Silva; del MTC, Carlos Paredes; del MTPE, Rudecindo Vega; del Minjus, Francisco Eguiguren; y del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF), Luis Miguel Castilla.

----------

